# flatware silver or stainless?



## 5 acre farm

I am hoping someone can help me. When buying flatware from goodwill or yard sales how can I tell what is silver vs. stainless. I want to buy silver, not a set, but piece by piece. Help me Please!


----------



## DW

I think it's usually marked. I've got 3 silver spoons in my ebay box...interested?


----------



## ruby_jane

5 acre farm said:


> I am hoping someone can help me. When buying flatware from goodwill or yard sales how can I tell what is silver vs. stainless. I want to buy silver, not a set, but piece by piece. Help me Please!


If there is a "925" stamped on it, it is silver--if there is a "SP" stamped, it is silver plated. If you have a sterling silver ring, look on the inside...you should see "925".

Good luck!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Goodwill and other goodwill type places usually have someone who looks over all items donated to see if there are "beyond the normal " donations...like full silver flatware, antiques of value, etc. Those items are often put in a special section of the store, or they will be sold at auction. that being said....

Silver plate can be marked "silver plate", "sp", "electroplated", and "plate". It will tarnish. Most yardsale and goodwill silver will BE tarnished  Stainless steel does NOT tarnish. That's a good way to tell right off.

"International Silver Company" flatware is USUALLY silver plated. (It's also one of the most common types of silverware found in yard sales)

Sterling silver will be marked "sterling", "925" (meaning 925parts silver per 1000). and CAN be marked "ster" due to size restraints. English silver will be maked with a lion stamped in it (usually) That is a higher content of silver than sterling.

Look on the back of spoons and forks, down near where the handle is attached to the bowl/tines. Knives are rarely marked. Knives usually have a stainless steel blade, btw. For wear and strength purposes.

ah...another thing. You may find "german silver" stamped on something. That is NOT silver. has no silver content at all. It's an alloy of copper and nickel, sometimes zinc. It's also known as "nickel silver". Often used for jewelry, conchos, "silver" goblets/cups/plates. It doesn't tarnish easily and has the look of silver (although harsher).


----------



## ruby_jane

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Sterling silver will be marked "sterling", "925" (meaning 925parts silver per 1000). and CAN be marked "ster" due to size restraints. English silver will be maked with a lion stamped in it (usually) That is a higher content of silver than sterling.


True--I forgot about the lion! :doh: Country Living had a feature last month (I think) about sterling silver, and it did say something about the lion...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

There is also "continental silver" (usually french) and "fine" silver (pure silver) which is also referred to as .999 silver.

Silver markings are really interesting. The idea that you can determine how pure, where it was made, when it was made, and often by whom.....


----------



## 5 acre farm

thanks so much for all the great info! I am now on the hunt. Hopefully I will find the perfect pieces for my jewerly making needs!:hobbyhors:


----------



## Karen

Back in the good ol' days when I actually had a few bucks, I was a silver and china collector. There are a lot of different silver marks (depending on where it's made, the manufacturer, etc.); however, under law, all _sterling silver _will have a standard silver mark - stamped in the U.S. and England as ".925". Other countries have different requirements, or even none at all. 

All good silver (and large companies) will also contain a "silver mark". It's like the mark used on china. There are several websites you can use to match your marks to determine the date your pieces were made, as well as the history of the company and other helpful info you can gather to help you do some research that won't be included in that particular website. The best website I've found for identifying your hallmark is: http://www.925-1000.com/


----------

